# Calpe



## tomtit (Jun 13, 2012)

Moving on from my introduction. . . I'm looking for something without extra work. . .gardens, painting etc and some golf/retirement type apartments around calpe are my starting point. Anyone any good or bad thoughts about it?
cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My father used to live up the road in El Portet, Moraira, nice area very pretty. I could have lived there myself, but the pull of the Canaries was too strong.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tomtit said:


> Moving on from my introduction. . . I'm looking for something without extra work. . .gardens, painting etc and some golf/retirement type apartments around calpe are my starting point. Anyone any good or bad thoughts about it?
> cheers



... how is your German? :lol:


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I live a bit 15 Mins inland from Calpe. 
Whilst I quite like the resort, I find that it can be unbareably busy in the summer and deathly quiet in Winter.


----------



## tomtit (Jun 13, 2012)

Well nothing too negative then . . . When I had my place in sa coma it was exactly the same.Plenty of Germans. . . .no probs . . Better than tattoos and football shirts! And very seasonal. I,m going on a family holiday to benalmedina soon. Thought I would hire a car and look around there. . . Same again. . .any pros and cons. (.thanxx for your replies )
Ps. Inland is good. . . I don,t want to be frontline, much prefer peace and quiet.
Cheers


----------

